# The Wrench



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

It's been a while since I've been here with the Vesalius natural frame. The way you welcome me was really uplifting just want to say again a huge thanks to you all!

Finally am finished with a project. Let me show you The Wrench slingshot.
The general concept is coming from my years of working in industrial area, maintenance.

It's from my 3D printed frames so SLS printing was used. PA 6 material.

My main goal beside the design overall was to create that tiny pattern detail at the grip. Without mention too much techy details it basically started with a CAD (solid) file than a pseudo print output as an STL which was reimported and recalculated as a reference file to rebuild a matching polygonal surface onto the nurbs curvature. Then a painted mask was a guide to sink back the form into the surface. Finally a density driven polygonal structure to get back a printable file size. Roughly two months of learning and experimenting.

Hope you like it

Tremo


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Nice! Is this a prototype or one off build? I like the attention to detail. LBH2


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I love that shooter.

However it's disturbing how much of the explanation I don't understand at all! Upon rereading I conclude that it is in fact written in English. I guess I'm bout to google some stuff.

Thanks for sharing. That rules!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I knew as soon as I saw your name that I would not be disappointed! Great design!

Darren


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's very impressive! It's amazing the detail that 3D printing can achieve. However, how's the material hold up to use and abuse? Fork hits?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks absolutely awesome. I know nothing of this kind of stuff but just looking at it and from what you have written it seems like this took loads of work to create. The results are fantastic. Is this PA 6 material strong enough to take a fork hit or two?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cool shape. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it. Great job!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Super cool!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I love that shooter.
> 
> However it's disturbing how much of the explanation I don't understand at all! Upon rereading I conclude that it is in fact written in English. I guess I'm bout to google some stuff.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. That rules!


What's worse is that I understood everything he wrote.

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats KickXXX !!!! Really fine details first look I that that's a photo shop sketch looks like a slingshot from outer space really cool details 
Pleas produce them ! I take a small size 
Cheers


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Ouaooouuuu!! Came from space!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow that looks great nice shape...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That is fantastic! Great design and drafting work


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Right on the cutting edge that one is!!!!!!!Ultra high tech-very cool Mr.Tremo!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It looks awesome! Very appealing to the eye.  I would like to see how you hold it? Do you have a pic of that? I hope so. Congratulations on a super cool slingshot!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > I love that shooter.
> ...


I agree, Very Nice Work! Somehow i'm not surprised that Metropolicity understood what you said.

Thnx for sharing(i think), Mike


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

LBH2 said:


> Very Nice! Is this a prototype or one off build? I like the attention to detail. LBH2


Thank You LBH2! It's a one off build now. A proto in my practice is a test mold, but this is a functional piece just not prepared for making a cast. I will use this version as a demo project at our summer workshop and at college from September.



carboncopy said:


> Very cool!


Am glad you like it!



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I love that shooter.
> 
> However it's disturbing how much of the explanation I don't understand at all! Upon rereading I conclude that it is in fact written in English. I guess I'm bout to google some stuff.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. That rules!


Thanks for Your comment on the language! Just wanted to be correct on the tech side too, but really not surprised it sounds like gibberish jargon . I will keep it in mind next time to simplify the techy talk .

Again, thank You very much!



Mister Magpie said:


> I knew as soon as I saw your name that I would not be disappointed! Great design!
> 
> Darren


Hi Darren, Your kindness is always uplifting! Good to see you again! Cheers :beer:



TSM said:


> That's very impressive! It's amazing the detail that 3D printing can achieve. However, how's the material hold up to use and abuse? Fork hits?


Thanks a lot TSM! The material is the same (chemically but different in production method) that's used for DIN standard screws. So the material can handle a lot. It means the strength is based on the design. More material more resistance, but higher costs for this printing method.

When started to experimenting with this technique I hammered off a tip of a slingshot. Layed on a huge marble block and with the pointed side of the hammer. Have to say it can be tough. 



quarterinmynose said:


> Looks absolutely awesome. I know nothing of this kind of stuff but just looking at it and from what you have written it seems like this took loads of work to create. The results are fantastic. Is this PA 6 material strong enough to take a fork hit or two?


Thanks for the kind comment! I can't tell you how much work I had to put into this. Am affraid if I count the hours I'will be officialy locked for workaholism . About forkhits please check my reply above.

Have a nice day!



mr. green said:


> Cool shape. Thank you for sharing.


Thank You very much!



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Love it. Great job!


Am glad You Love it! Hope I can push forward on this line.



toolmantf99 said:


> Super cool!


Thanks a lot!



PorkChopSling said:


> Sweet!


I tasted but it hurts  Ok just kidding, thank You very much!



rockslinger said:


> Very nice!


Thanks for the comment Rockslinger!



Metropolicity said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > I love that shooter.
> ...


HHHA! LOL, I had a hint You will understand this  Thanks for stopping by! Your collection just blow my mind, awesomeness!



leon13 said:


> Thats KickXXX !!!! Really fine details first look I that that's a photo shop sketch looks like a slingshot from outer space really cool details
> Pleas produce them ! I take a small size
> Cheers


Thanks Leon! Really appreciate Your comment! I'm still a pen and pencil guy on the sketchin' side. So Photoshop is not for me. The software I like if I really need to make a digital sketch is Mischief. That rocks.



Neo Catapults said:


> Ouaooouuuu!! Came from space!


Thanks!!! From a space workshop 



Outlaw said:


> Wow that looks great nice shape...


Thank You very much Outlaw!



ash said:


> That is fantastic! Great design and drafting work


Wow Ash! Great to see you here! Thank You very much!



Flatband said:


> Right on the cutting edge that one is!!!!!!!Ultra high tech-very cool Mr.Tremo!


Flatband, Your notes on ECST just visualised the whole thing for me, so detailed and personal! You really have a style on words too! thanks for stopping here!



e~shot said:


> Cool!


Thank You very much e~shot!  



Can-Opener said:


> It looks awesome! Very appealing to the eye. I would like to see how you hold it? Do you have a pic of that? I hope so. Congratulations on a super cool slingshot!


Thank You so much Randy! I had some difficulties with the camera yesterday, so grabbed an other one. Images will come in my next post.



AmmoMike said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


Hi Mike, thanks for the comment! It seems to me we both have not surprised on Eric's comment .

--------------------------------------------------

Again, thank you very much on your feedback and for some really valuable questions on the topic! Please feel free to ask anytime!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Some pictures of holding it.

Bests,

Tremo


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning. Love the aesthetics of the design and the unique shape. We've got a couple of 3D printers in the laborties and i'm itching to use them! thanks for sharing, keep us updated on any progress. It's great seeing work like this :banana:


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent looking fork, I love that you used a 3D printer for it, those are amazing tools. The technology for them is improving daily. That is one professional looking piece of work right there I must say  However, just a slight bit of info/advice if I may.... The name "Wrench" is already in use for a popular slingshot by Hrawk.... if your design goes further, you might want to consider a name change.... just a thought  no real issues, just something you may want to consider. Take is easy and thanks for sharing your slingshot with us!

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/18-the-wrench-by-hrawk/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20007-aluminium-wrench-with-green-acrylic-core/


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow Tremo! You never cease to amaze! That design is awesome. A lot of love and work on the details and it seems to be very comfortable to hold. I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sweet!!!!  Thank you for the hold pictures. Congratulations on an awesome design!!!!!!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice design.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Excellent looking fork, I love that you used a 3D printer for it, those are amazing tools. The technology for them is improving daily. That is one professional looking piece of work right there I must say  However, just a slight bit of info/advice if I may.... The name "Wrench" is already in use for a popular slingshot by Hrawk.... if your design goes further, you might want to consider a name change.... just a thought  no real issues, just something you may want to consider. Take is easy and thanks for sharing your slingshot with us!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/18-the-wrench-by-hrawk/
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20007-aluminium-wrench-with-green-acrylic-core/


hehe I was about to say same the same thing. but forgetting about the name, it's still a great piece of work!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> Stunning. Love the aesthetics of the design and the unique shape. We've got a couple of 3D printers in the laborties and i'm itching to use them! thanks for sharing, keep us updated on any progress. It's great seeing work like this :banana:


Hi Danny, Thank You very much for your comment! 3D printing is an awesome tool for testing or even for a one-off buld. If you go for using those printers that' gonna be a fun. In my experience most of the designs needs to calibrate for specific printer methods, so don't be surprised if multiple test needed.

Bests! and print slow 

Tremo



Y+shooter said:


> Wow!


Thanks for stopping by Y+! :wave:



Btoon84 said:


> Excellent looking fork, I love that you used a 3D printer for it, those are amazing tools. The technology for them is improving daily. That is one professional looking piece of work right there I must say However, just a slight bit of info/advice if I may.... The name "Wrench" is already in use for a popular slingshot by Hrawk.... if your design goes further, you might want to consider a name change.... just a thought no real issues, just something you may want to consider. Take is easy and thanks for sharing your slingshot with us!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/18-the-wrench-by-hrawk/
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20007-aluminium-wrench-with-green-acrylic-core/


Hi Btoon,

*I have to say a huge thank for your very polite and correct notes on the name issue!* I already been informed on that in a way less polite way. So again, *I'm impressed how you revealed the problem and just in the same comment You were generous to explain why is it important.*

The funny thing Wrench was only the working title for the folder. I like short names for better archiving files later, so even if I call it myself differently I just made the thread with this. Without a proper check of the name itself. Mea culpa.

I'm glad You like it and appreciate your time spent on your advice! 

Bests,

Tremo



flicks said:


> Wow Tremo! You never cease to amaze! That design is awesome. A lot of love and work on the details and it seems to be very comfortable to hold. I love it!


Hi Flicks! Good to see you here! As always I really appreciate your comments! Since your attitude for looking and working out exciting solutions it just even more a value to me!



Can-Opener said:


> Sweet!!!! Thank you for the hold pictures. Congratulations on an awesome design!!!!!!


Hi Randy, Really glad you like the hold pictures too! Thanks for asking, I almost forgot to make these! :wave:



Davidka said:


> Very nice design.


Thank You very much Davidka!



wombat said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent looking fork, I love that you used a 3D printer for it, those are amazing tools. The technology for them is improving daily. That is one professional looking piece of work right there I must say However, just a slight bit of info/advice if I may.... The name "Wrench" is already in use for a popular slingshot by Hrawk.... if your design goes further, you might want to consider a name change.... just a thought no real issues, just something you may want to consider. Take is easy and thanks for sharing your slingshot with us!
> ...


Thank You Wombat for your comment! For more details on the name please check what I wrote above in the reply for Btoon.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Thank You again for the notes on the topic! Am pleased!

Hrawk if You read this, hope there is no trouble with my missed name check. Excuse me if so.

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulation, it managed to remove the seats of the Master.

Great future..... Alf


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

happy for you that all the efforts worked out to a really unique piece


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Tremoside,

I liked both your previous work, the elegant wooden one, and this high-tech one.

You surely have knowledge, skills, tecnology and courage to explore the world of slingshots and I wish you lot of sucess.

jazz


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

hainfelder said:


> happy for you that all the efforts worked out to a really unique piece


Thank you very much! It was a great and fruitful experiment. Thanks for stopping by! :wave:



jazz said:


> Hi Tremoside,
> 
> I liked both your previous work, the elegant wooden one, and this high-tech one.
> 
> ...


Hi Jazz,

Your comment is touching, I can't leave it without a word. It's more than uplifting if I read something like this. Creating something is a human nature, and am blown away by the skills shown here on this forum. I know there's no stop for inspiration and upcoming of new ideas. And all is humbleness for the topic we like so much. Am glad to be here!

Tremo


----------

